# لا تهتمـــوا للغــــد...!!



## ABOTARBO (24 يناير 2011)

*لا تهتموا للغد

لا تهتموا للغد. لأن الغد يهتم بما لنفسه. يكفي اليوم شره ( مت 6: 34 )
يختم الرب حديثه بهذا التحريض للمرة الثالثة "لا تهمتوا"، لكنه يضيف هذه المرة قائلاً "لا تهمتوا لأن الغد يهتم بما لنفسه".

 من هذا يتضح أن القلق عادة لا يكون بسبب الحاضر المعلوم، بل بسبب الغد المجهول. ليس معنى ذلك أن الرب ينهانا عن التفكير في الغد، فمن المهم أن نفكر في الغد وأن نستعد له إذا جاء.
 لكن الرب يحذرنا من الخوف والقلق بالنسبة لأمور الغد.

ما لزوم القلق؟ وما فائدته؟ ولماذا لا تنام ليلتك خوفاً مما سيأتي به غدك؟
 ولماذا تجمع في مخيلتك كل المصاعب الممكن حدوثها، ثم تحس بخيبة الأمل لأنك لن تستطيع التغلب عليها؟ إن الاهتمام والقلق لا يسلبان من الغد أخطاره، بل يسلبان من اليوم فرحه وانتصاره.

ثم تذكّر أن الأمس ولى وراح ولم يَعُد بوسعي أن أغير ما حدث فيه، والغد لم يأتِ بعد، وليس بوسعي أيضاً أن أعرف كيف سيأتي، وعليه فلم يبق أمامي سوى الحاضر الذي أعيش فيه. فلأعشه فيما يمجد الله، ولأحذر من أن تضيع هذه الفرصة الثمينة في أن أعمل ما في طاقة يدي لخدمة سيدي.

لقد قال الحكيم "لا تفتخر بالغد" ( أم 27: 1 )، أما الحكمة نفسه فقال "لا تهتموا للغد". كلنا مسافرون صوب الأبدية، والمسافر الحكيم لا يجمع في مخيلته كل الحجارة المبعثرة على طول طريق رحلته، ويكومها جبلاً عالياً يمنع المرور، ثم يقول بحزن: لن يمكنني مهما أوتيت من القوة اجتياز هذا الجبل الجاثم أمامي. بل إن المسافر الحكيم أيضاً لا يحاول عبور القنطرة قبل بلوغها.
 أما المؤمن الحكيم فإنه يثق في وعود الرب الكثيرة والمشجعة، ومن ضمن هذه الوعود "لا يدع رجلك تزل" ( مز 121: 3 )، وأيضاً "لا تُصدم بحجر رجلك" ( مز 91: 12 )، وأيضاً "لا تخف لأني معك، لا تتلفت لأني إلهك. قد أيدتك وأعنتك وعضدتك بيمين بري" ( إش 41: 10 ).

نعم كما قال المسيح "يكفي اليوم شره"، فاليوم الواحد يحمل معه من المتاعب والمشكلات ما يكفي لليوم. أما أن تستعير من الغد بعض متاعبه ومشكلاته، فهذا يجعل يومك لا يُحتمل. وكما أن شرور الأيام تتجدد مع الأيام، هكذا أيضاً مراحم الرب وأمانته من نحونا. قال داود في مزموره الشهير "إنما خير ورحمة يتبعانني كل أيام حياتي" ( مز 23: 6 )، وقال أيضاً "رحمة الله هى كل يوم" ( مز 52: 1 )، وقال إرميا "إنه من إحسانات الرب أننا لم نفن، لأن مراحمه لا تزول. هى جديدة في كل صباح. كثيرة أمانتك" ( مرا 3: 22 ،23).

منقول
*​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## العراقيه (31 يناير 2011)

*في منتهى الروعه اخي العزيز*
*باركك الرب*​


----------



## أَمَة (2 فبراير 2011)

الإهتمام بالغد، بمعنى القلق والخوف من المجهول، عدوٌ لا يرحم.

أما الإهتمام بالغد، بمعنى أن نكون مستعدين للأسوأ ومتسلحين بالإيمان، فهو حصن نحتمي فيه من هجمات العدو.

شكرا ابوطاربو على الموضوع المفيد.


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2011)

العراقيه قال:


> *في منتهى الروعه اخي العزيز*
> *باركك الرب*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2011)

أمة قال:


> الإهتمام بالغد، بمعنى القلق والخوف من المجهول، عدوٌ لا يرحم.
> 
> أما الإهتمام بالغد، بمعنى أن نكون مستعدين للأسوأ ومتسلحين بالإيمان، فهو حصن نحتمي فيه من هجمات العدو.
> 
> شكرا ابوطاربو على الموضوع المفيد.


آميـــــــــــن
ميرسى مامتى للأضافة الرائعة


----------



## zezza (2 فبراير 2011)

كلام مشجع جدا اخويا ..لكن لاسف الشيطان بيقوى علينا ساعات و يخلينا نقلق و يمتلكنا الخوف من بكرة و من المستقبل 
شكرا ابوتربو على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يباركك و يجعل ايامنا سلام


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2011)

zezza قال:


> كلام مشجع جدا اخويا ..لكن لاسف الشيطان بيقوى علينا ساعات و يخلينا نقلق و يمتلكنا الخوف من بكرة و من المستقبل
> شكرا ابوتربو على الموضوع الجميل
> ربنا يباركك و يجعل ايامنا سلام


آمــــــــــــــــين يا يسوع


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (2 فبراير 2011)

بالفعل موضع اكثر من رائع اخى 
نعم يكفى اليوم شره واذا كان الرب نهانا  عن التتفكير فى الغد لانه ان كنا نفكر ونخطط للغد اذن فما فائده ما نردده فى كل صلاه لتكن مشئته فلتكن مشئته بالفعل [/SIZE]


----------



## Violet Fragrance (2 فبراير 2011)

موضوع رائع ..باركك الرب أخي


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2011)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> بالفعل موضع اكثر من رائع اخى
> نعم يكفى اليوم شره واذا كان الرب نهانا  عن التتفكير فى الغد لانه ان كنا نفكر ونخطط للغد اذن فما فائده ما نردده فى كل صلاه لتكن مشئته فلتكن مشئته بالفعل [/SIZE]


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> موضوع رائع ..باركك الرب أخي


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (3 فبراير 2011)

> ما لزوم القلق؟ وما فائدته؟ ولماذا لا تنام ليلتك خوفاً مما سيأتي به غدك؟
> ولماذا تجمع في مخيلتك كل المصاعب الممكن حدوثها، ثم تحس بخيبة الأمل لأنك لن تستطيع التغلب عليها؟ إن الاهتمام والقلق لا يسلبان من الغد أخطاره، بل يسلبان من اليوم فرحه وانتصاره.


للاسف احنا ممهما كان بشر ضعفتنا بتغلبنا احيانا


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 فبراير 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> للاسف احنا ممهما كان بشر ضعفتنا بتغلبنا احيانا


*مع حضرتك حق يا تاسونى...
بس لو الانسان يطلب من ربنا يمنحه إيمان وثقه فى وعوده أكيد هيبقى عنده سلام جواه وثقة كبيرة فى عمل ربنا فى حياته.لأن بدون إيمان لا يمكن إرضائه.
صلواتكم تاسونى*


----------



## النهيسى (8 فبراير 2011)

> *نعم كما قال المسيح "يكفي اليوم شره"، فاليوم الواحد يحمل معه من المتاعب والمشكلات ما يكفي لليوم. أما أن تستعير من الغد بعض متاعبه ومشكلاته، فهذا يجعل يومك لا يُحتمل. وكما أن شرور الأيام تتجدد مع الأيام، هكذا أيضاً مراحم الرب وأمانته من نحونا. قال داود في مزموره الشهير "إنما خير ورحمة يتبعانني كل أيام حياتي" ( مز 23: 6 )، وقال أيضاً "رحمة الله هى كل يوم" ( مز 52: 1 )، وقال إرميا "إنه من إحسانات الرب أننا لم نفن، لأن مراحمه لا تزول. هى جديدة في كل صباح. كثيرة أمانتك" ( مرا 3: 22 ،23).*​



*شكرا للموضوع الرائع جدا
تسلم أيدك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا للموضوع الرائع جدا
> تسلم أيدك
> الرب يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

